# Cartoon Network you are dead to me now



## Bender (Apr 10, 2009)

I mean that with every fiber of my being you've made bad decisions that won't go away and have practically scarred the heart of every persons childhood. You've doing worse than 4kids does with their dubbing. You can't even make up your mind whether you want to show new shows and keep showing the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy PPG even though it's run ended. You don't deserve to keep that show. Out of Jimmy's Head??!?! WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH YOU!??! Star Wars the Clone Wars!?! One of the greatest insults to the Star Wars franchise alive (idiots couldn't deal with the 2004 series? ) and insist on running it during *Adult Swim* which it's called for a reason yet you'll still destroy it's purpose.

 It makes me want to vomit. You're nothing but a bunch of prostitutes whoring yourselves for the ratings. Trying to become like MTV and Nickelodeon who you "think" are successful because of they show live action shows. They aren't. They're silly idiots with surfer boy/stupid overdramatic movie teen  mentality that can't tell a good movie from a bad movie. You fucks don't even know who you are. First, you guys wanted to do more kiddy shows and make it more kid-friendly like when you removed TOM's helmet to show his face which was beginning of your downfall. THEN YOU KILLED TOONAMI!  For what reason!?! You're going to make yourselves just as stupid as television networks like MTV and Nickelodeon who believe in using reality shows for boosting their ratings. YOU'RE A KIDS NETWORK. FEEDING OFF STUPIDITY to garner good ratings the same type of tactic as a Fox News Republican. It's evil. 

As you've chosen to hate on all the good shows fuck over anime on Adult Swim like how you removed from Toonami and sloppily placed them to different times I will hate you forever and make sure that I never see a single show on your vile channel until you take off Total Drama Island, Ben 10,6teen, The Secret Saturdays, Star Wars: The Clone Wars, Flapjack and NOT let a single Live action show be shown. Til then you're dead to me. I don't give a shit about you and hope you and those cunt writers on your channel go to hell or lose your jobs. 

Anyone else agree


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

i agree them taking off the animes every night was what started their downfall as wll as everything you said.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 10, 2009)

The shows on CN are pretty decent actually, I just wish they'd wouldn't add the rea;ity shows.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 10, 2009)

They picked up Adventure Time so I'm good.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Would like some fries with that shake?


----------



## Slacker (Apr 10, 2009)

I stopped watching Cartoon Network some years ago and it was pretty fucked up, no suprise there.


----------



## Yozakura` (Apr 11, 2009)

I can't even watch CN anymore, since I don't have digital cable.  But I doubt that I'm missing much.

The cartoons are...crap right now. Last time I had CN, there were only, like, five to ten different shows that they showed during the day. Not even half as much as what they used to have three-four years ago. What happened to all the GOOD cartoons, and Cartoon Cartoon Fridays? That was awesome.  CN is failing terribly. I can only hope that they get the hint and start showing some real cartoons again.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 11, 2009)

Personal opinion here... but I think The Clone Wars is pretty good for the most part.  Yeah, the droids get annoying, and it IS a show for kids, but I'm a fan.

And Flapjack is awesome.  It's cynical and so well-animated.

The only thing Cartoon Network is doing wrong is putting more live-action up.  I don't know where they got that idea from, but it's bad.  And if you guys think that Total Drama Island and 6teen are a new low for CN, they've gone just as low in the past.  Remember that show with the preppy spy girls that looked like it was done by an American artist trying to make anime?  Yeah... that was crap.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been dead to me for awhile now... only a few reasons to still watch it nowadays


----------



## Chee (Apr 11, 2009)

Didn't you already create a thread like this?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 11, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The shows on CN are pretty decent actually, I just wish they'd wouldn't add the rea;ity shows.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 11, 2009)

Blaze, I think everyone knows how much you hate CN already


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a suggestion Blaze, stop watching it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 11, 2009)

Star Wars: CW, Ben 10(OG series), & Flapjack > > > >


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2009)

It's for kids, you're not suppose to like it.

Adult swim has been shitty for years too. Nothing new here.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 11, 2009)

Is cartoon network si so popular in the US ???


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 12, 2009)

I like Flapjack.



excellence153 said:


> Remember that show with the preppy spy girls that looked like it was done by an American artist trying to make anime?  Yeah... that was crap.


That was made by the French. Get your facts straight.


----------



## Munak (Apr 12, 2009)

Question: What the hell is a Chowder?  

Tom and Jerry reruns five times a fucking day, that's rank.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 12, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Question: What the hell is a Chowder?
> 
> Tom and Jerry reruns five times a fucking day, that's rank.



Remember when CN used to only show old Hanna Barbera cartoons? They're going back to their roots.


----------



## Even (Apr 12, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> I like Flapjack.
> 
> 
> That was made by the French. Get your facts straight.



Actually, I think it was the Canadians... If it's Totally Spies you're talking about...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 12, 2009)

Even said:


> Actually, I think it was the Canadians... If it's Totally Spies you're talking about...



It's the french company Marathon that's made Tottaly spies. They worked with korea and Canada.


----------



## Sima (Apr 12, 2009)

Cartoon Network failed when Toonami was cancled, since then i really don't watch anything on there, except for the occational Bleach or Code Geass episode on Saturdays.

What pisses me off the most, is that they just decide to take Naruto off completely, just because its time for time skip...

Can't they just put it on Adult Swim?

Damnit Adult Swim was amazing back in the day...when they actually showed anime every night, but now just have forced anime down to one day a week at fuckin midnight.

CN...you fail...epically.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 12, 2009)

it has been dead for years by now, and alot of years.
It was best during the nineties if you ask me.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 12, 2009)

The only shows I watch are Ben 10 and Flapjack. 

I tried watching Batman: Brave and Bold, but...it didn't work out. Where's Bruce Timm when you need him.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> it has been dead for years by now, and alot of years.
> It was best during the nineties if you ask me.



That is true... the 90's were the best


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 12, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Personal opinion here... but I think The Clone Wars is pretty good for the most part.  Yeah, the droids get annoying, and it IS a show for kids, but I'm a fan.
> 
> And Flapjack is awesome.  It's cynical and so well-animated.
> 
> The only thing Cartoon Network is doing wrong is putting more live-action up.  I don't know where they got that idea from, but it's bad.  And if you guys think that Total Drama Island and 6teen are a new low for CN, they've gone just as low in the past.  Remember that show with the preppy spy girls that looked like it was done by an American artist trying to make anime?  Yeah... that was crap.





Even said:


> Actually, I think it was the Canadians... If it's Totally Spies you're talking about...





Le Male said:


> It's the french company Marathon that's made Tottaly spies. They worked with korea and Canada.



Oh God, Totally Spies


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah!  Totally Spies was the show.  Thanks.

Wait, did CN really take Naruto off completely?  Well who the heck is gonna air Shippuden?  Not that I care really... I'm just curious.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Hahaha, yeah!  Totally Spies was the show.  Thanks.
> 
> Wait, did CN really take Naruto off completely?  Well who the heck is gonna air Shippuden?  Not that I care really... I'm just curious.



Same here will they ever show Shippuden on CN... I believe they show English Shippuden on Naruto.com I think... I may be wrong


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope they don't ever show Naruto again god sakes they will rape that show


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yea Batman: B&B is a great show as well.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I hope they don't ever show Naruto again god sakes they will rape that show



That is true... they just should just not show it on CN at all, in my opinion


----------



## Baka Neko (Apr 12, 2009)

Toonami was cancelled a couple of years ago over here but i still miss it Dx The cartoons they show these days are plain horrible, horrible! Lol.



Suigetsu said:


> it has been dead for years by now, and alot of years.
> It was best during the nineties if you ask me.


Very true my friend, but yet again pretty much everything was better way back in the 90's. 



Kusogitsune said:


> Remember when CN used to only show old Hanna Barbera cartoons? They're going back to their roots.


I wish, Hanna-Barbera's cartoons were awesome!


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yami No Sakura said:


> I wish, Hanna-Barbera's cartoons were awesome!



Yeah those were the great cartoons


----------



## Stalin (Apr 12, 2009)

Ukoku said:


> The only shows I watch are Ben 10 and Flapjack.
> 
> I tried watching Batman: Brave and Bold, but...it didn't work out. Where's Bruce Timm when you need him.



Brave and bold is a great show. SUre its not as good as BTAS, but thats because its own show.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 12, 2009)

Batman: B&B is decent. Ben10 is so-so. Johnny Test is watchable. Flapjack is pretty good. Chowder is okay. 
Come to think of it, CN isn't that bad. Just not that great. 
Except that they keep shifting their shows around to the point where you have no idea whether or not they've been canceled. But they've pretty much always been doing that.



Yami No Sakura said:


> I wish, Hanna-Barbera's cartoons were awesome!



No they weren't. Herculoids was fucking awful. Thundarr the Barbarian was also fucking awful. Huckleberry Hound? Fucking Awful.
They need fucking Bugs Bunny and Droopy cartoons.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Apr 12, 2009)

I like flapjack and chowder a lot. Batman BaB is great I think. But everything else is awful and this summer is going to suck because they are turning CN in CNReal!!!


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah Toonami, I miss thee.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Apr 13, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Oh God, Totally Spies



You guys don't like Totally Spies and i understand but when i see all the shitty cartons kids have, Totally Spies look decent.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 13, 2009)

CN was my childhood, now it's.. how to describe it..? *SHIT*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

Honestly, I haven't watched this garbage channel since DBZ. And if the shitty American dub of DBZ was the pinnacle of the channel then you know there's something wrong with it.


----------



## GsG (Apr 13, 2009)

CN is utter garbage now.  I enjoyed it during the entire 90's period.  I watched it for a few years in the 2000's mainly for Toonami.  Though it soon became apparently that DBZ and anime was the main reason I watched it as the cartoon quality started to dwindle.  It wasn't long that I stopped watching it entirely.  CN's head should be hit on the head with a half empty beer bottle for introducing reality shows and other nonsense.


----------



## Crocodile (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's Beyblade,BEYBLADE


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Brave and bold is a great show. SUre its not as good as BTAS, but thats because its own show.



No Batman will be as good as Batman: The Animated Series, in my opinion


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2009)

The one thing that I have always questioned about CN is why take down Toonami because it wasn't "kid friendly" when the show was designed to pull in teens in the first place.

Er...I always thought that perhaps showing more anime would "rescue" the network. I later discovered that a lot of anime are infact shown on CN but just at a very late time. Go figure.

I guess CN is making the best of the shows it's being offered to buy.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you go to the CN website and write this? I did it twice 4 months ago one to CN and one to Adult swim. I asked why they were trying to mimic Nickelodeon and Disney, all I got was a robo response so I'm done with them. Even my kids don't watch anymore.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Those are some smart kids

I'm not that surprised that both of them didn't personally responded... those arrogant pricks... sorry I went a little to far there


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 20, 2009)

CN is trying to erase any trace of toonami that was left I heard they got rid of toonamijetstream.com about 3 months ago....its a shame there getting rid of the things that made them...


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah it is very upsetting to get rid of something like that


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 21, 2009)

^Do now how upset I was when they got rid of toonami. There we're alrdy dropping show from left to right, I was fine as long as they didn't touch toonami, those dumbasses!


----------



## Talon. (Apr 21, 2009)

Call me a traitor, but a couple of their new stuffs got me psyched, particularly Scooby Doo and the Ben 10 LAM


----------

